

Most Popular PHP Frameworks of 2012 - rbchv
http://webcoderpro.com/blog/top-5-most-popular-php-frameworks-of-2012/

======
rbchv
I'm surprised to see the Zend Framework is not that popular, given it's
backing by the Zend Corp.

Also Yii is pretty new and it seems to be doing well. Anybody have any
experience with Yii?

